# Vacation plans & fuel costs



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was supposed to go up north this weekend. But as gas reached 3.99 a gallon I cancelled. I was going to go to Frankenmuth on Sunday instead. But since gas is now 4.25 a gallon, I'm not going there either. I refuse to give them the extra just because it is a holiday weekend.

My main plans for theis summer are to drive to North carolina where we have rented a beach house. i always drive my car down after work leaving several hours after the rest of the family. This year they are waiting for me to gret out of work early so we can take just my mom's van. It is just not affordable to take 2 vehicles for 4 of us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yep we are changing summer plans...not going as far and less overnights...


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

We are taking a couple of two day trips just to get away. It is so frustrating that a simple car trip is one of the major expenses now. I try to make it up by getting hotel deals. One of the things I want to do is go to The New York State Fair. Has anyone ever been?

In Canada the price of gas here is $1.27 per litre......yikes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We don't travel for the summer, but I do have someplace I have to go on the 7th. Our gas is now at 4.17 and rising, so I'm saving as fast as I can.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, this is depressing. I used to think we were so lucky cuz we had a small plane & do in 1 day what car drivers did in 3. Will be doing hardly any trips - can't talk about it (waaaaaaa)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I filled up today. Half a tank for a Saturn Vue, 40.00+ dollars. Good thing I don't drive far...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is killing me - and we have not reached $4.00 YET. We were supposed to go up to New Hampshire this weekend - had to cancel it. My parents want me to go visit them this weekend in Newport, RI - they are about 70 miles away - that is about 7 gallons of gas - never thought I would be thinking this way! 

I did make plans to go to Disney end of August, I got a great deal in the park, all travel included. I figured I was going to be spending a small fortune on gas anyhow. Now the only gas money is getting to and from home and the airport. I made the reservations back in April, airline tickets were $170.00 roundtrip Providence to Orlando - I checked the price yesterday for same flights now they are $750.00 roundtrip.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, how I wish we could cancel! However, all our plans are set in stone.

We skipped going to Wisconsin last year so I could help my brother and his wife with a new baby, and my mother-in-law would disown us if we skipped again (of course, nobody up there seems to realize that the highway goes two directions!). *sigh* At least the cottage is free...and a week on the beach with both dogs (we'll have Shelby by then) sounds like heaven.

We also have to go to FL in July for my parents' 50th anniversary. 

Then there's Branson, MO in September for business, but at least I'll get reimbursed for that one.

I really just want to stay home!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't think the effect is enough to cancel any road trips if we had one in mind. The last one we went too .....about 550 miles round trip would have been an extra $30 for us. 

We went on a nice trip a 2.5 years ago and todays prices would add $144 (estimated at $4.00), but I'm thinking that most every catagorie on that trip would be higher...food, hotel, rates.

It really depends on if you were barely making it happen in the first place....budget wise I mean. Then these gas prices would make or break the trip. 

When we plan a trip to "get away' its important enough for us to "get away" that we ignore the gas prices and focus on how we can save money through cheaper hotels and taking a cooler of sandwich makings instead of eating out.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Our plans aren't changing, although I may skip renting a convertible in New Mexico and get a smaller, more fuel-efficient car. We are driving to Yosemite and Lake Tahoe for a week in August, but have just the 2 road trips planned this summer. I'm so glad I sold my Explorer 2 years ago and bought a hybrid SUV, which gets 34 mpg. We're also flying to Chicago for Thanksgiving this year, and the airfare for the two of us is more than $800. Typically we used to pay $400 or so. And that doesn't include paying to check a lousy suitcase for the trip!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a brand new grandson 500 miles away. Usually I went to visit once a month. Not recently! Now I don't know when we'll be back. We usually go to the mountains in the fall but my other daughter is having a baby the end of Sept. Guess if we do go, it will have to be around Labor Day. Who knows how much gas could be by then!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess my change in plans isn't so much how much money a particular car trip is going to cost, it is how much money i have already spent that week on gas. I drive about 80 - 100 miles a day.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We're still planning to take our road trip this summer. We'll be going from Sac to Seattle and back. But I think the big thing for us is we're limiting our trips to SoCal. Both my DH and I have family down south and we used to drive down to visit about once a month. Now we're only going about 4 or 5 times a year. 

It really helps that we only drive about 1-2 times a week. We live in a very bike friendly, small town and I work from home and DH rides his bike or takes the bus. Even the vet is within walking distance!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are going for short trips around the state that are around 2 hrs each way for our vacation instead of the keys. It costs us to much to pull the boat down there. Plus to fill up the boat on top of that. We filled up last week (not on empty) $99. It carries 37 gallons.


----------



## Dakotablue (May 14, 2008)

I used to spend nearly the whole summer out doing different things with my dogs, i have a van that is fantastic for dogs, it used to really economical as it is diesel. i used to drive a petrol car, but changed to diesel to save money. Now in the uk diesel is more expensive than petrol !


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

For the most part my plans won't change. I am still planning on going down to Warwick RI for the GRCA Nationals in Sept, only difference might be that instead of commuting, I might crash with friends for a few days...:crossfing

And of course if we can find a mid point that doesn't break anyone's gas bank, then of course we will attend a meet up!!!:wavey:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> It is killing me - and we have not reached $4.00 YET. We were supposed to go up to New Hampshire this weekend - had to cancel it. My parents want me to go visit them this weekend in Newport, RI - they are about 70 miles away - that is about 7 gallons of gas - never thought I would be thinking this way!
> 
> I did make plans to go to Disney end of August, I got a great deal in the park, all travel included. I figured I was going to be spending a small fortune on gas anyhow. Now the only gas money is getting to and from home and the airport. I made the reservations back in April, airline tickets were $170.00 roundtrip Providence to Orlando - I checked the price yesterday for same flights now they are $750.00 roundtrip.


ARe you locked in at the $170.00 price or will it flucuate with the gas prices?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I really have not made any real summer plans yet but in all honesty the price of fuel will be a part of the decision making process as to whether I will do anything or not. Part of the reason is knowing that next years home heating oil prices are going to go through the roof as well and I may want to start cutting back now to save to that.......


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Ronna said:


> We are taking a couple of two day trips just to get away. It is so frustrating that a simple car trip is one of the major expenses now. I try to make it up by getting hotel deals. One of the things I want to do is go to The New York State Fair. Has anyone ever been?
> 
> In Canada the price of gas here is $1.27 per litre......yikes.


I hear you! It's $1.37 a litre where I live!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm rethinking a few weekend trips and also changing to some cheaper hotels for our trip in October to Utah (20th anniversary!). We'll be renting a car in Vegas and doing a LOT of driving for a week. Definitely going with a more fuel efficient car too.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Not only is it changing my summer plans, but it is changing how I do errands, where I go and how often.

I used to take the dogs to the forest preserve regulary, but now I just walk them in the neighborhood.

Plus I try to incorporate everything I do so I'm not running out any more than neccesary.


----------

